# Windows 7 Firewall und Subnetze



## trabiator601 (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

in einem Netzwerk liegen Resourcen auf einem Win 7 PC. Das Netzwerk ist als Arbeitsplatznetzwerk deklariert und der Zugriff aus dem gleichen Subnetz funktioniert. 
ABER: VPN Nutzer kommen aus einem anderen Subnetz und wollen auch auf die Resourcen zugreifen. Firewall blockt aber den Zugriff. 
Wie kann ich der Firewall beibringen, dem VPN Subnetz zu vertrauen? Mir fällt immer nur die Lösung ein: Firewall aus und Ruhe, aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen läuft die Firewall irgendwann wieder und die VPN Nutzer gucken in die Röhre.


----------



## Togijak (15. April 2015)

schau mal hier, denn Firewall aus ist eine ganz dumme Idee


----------



## ikosaeder (20. April 2015)

Du könntest deinen VPN Server mit 2 Netzwerkkarten ausstatten und darauf einen ProxyServer laufen lassen der VPN User in das interne Netz umleitet. Die Firewall sollte idealerweise auf dem von aussen zugänglichen Server laufen (VPN-Server) bzw. Zugriffe von aussen bereits durch eine Hardwarefirewall gefiltert werden. Im internen Netz kannst du dann die Firewalls abschalten, sofern du keine Angriffe von innen auf die Resourcen erwartest.


----------

